# Why curved scissors?



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

I have always groomed my boy myself, several years now, he's not a show dog. I think I do a pretty good job for an amateur and have been slowly building my collection of needed tools. Here's my question, how are curved scissors used? I've been working with straight and mostly thinning scissors. When does one choose to use the curved ones, is it to use the curve for shaping? Maybe to get in an area that is a little less accessible? I have no training at all and since I've never brought him to a groomer I have no one else to pose this question to. Thanks


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

The only time I use the curved shears is on the outside of the paw pad to give a definition of the edge where the fur ends. I should mention they are nice for reaching inside the ear to nip fur shorter.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I use them around the tip of the ear as well as feet.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I use mine for going along the pads when my dog is standing.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you for the comments , all very helpful. I was afraid these would sit unused in the grooming bag.


----------

